

Alan Kay on Dijkstra (1997) - justin66
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KivesLMncs

======
justin66
Of course the full talk also has some merit:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKg1hTOQXoY)

------
lumelet
reminds me of the light hearted fights between theoretical physicists

